# mold resistant sheetrock?



## wayne3434 (Feb 11, 2007)

customer wants mold resistant sheetrock in basement but he does not want greenboard or duroc. what should i use its gonna get taped and painted. Do they make a mold resistant board .


----------



## wayne3434 (Feb 11, 2007)

mold tough or densshield?


----------



## Home Work Pro (Dec 9, 2008)

I use Dense Armor fiberglass drywall by GP. Fiberglass mesh tape and their mud for that product. 

Wear long sleeves when hanging or handling it. :w00t:

No organic material to mold even if it gets soaked. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

National Gypsum purple board.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't know toss' all about drywall but 8 months ago I finished a job in a reno of a 9000 square foot house that suffered sever mold problems. Part of the house used regular drywall which was all torn out and replaced, the rest had a shiny foil back drywall which the mold didn't touch.


----------



## GOTWOOD (Jul 21, 2009)

you should go with a MR board, the denshield will cost more.


----------



## CaseyJones (Jul 22, 2009)

*mold resistant*

See National Gypsum or USG's website.


----------



## Phillip Marsh (Oct 4, 2009)

Be sure to use mold resistant tape as well as wallboard. The Corning product works great and I spray the interior spaces with a borate and anti-freeze mix (glycol) that stops mold, dry rot, and even termites in their tracks, should a leak develop.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Phillip Marsh said:


> I spray the interior spaces with anti-freeze mix (glycol).


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Like a permanet Glade plugit, Antifreeze fresh!!!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Phillip Marsh said:


> anti-freeze mix (glycol) that stops mold, dry rot, and even termites in their tracks,


plus canines, felines and small children....


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Phillip Marsh said:


> Be sure to use mold resistant tape as well as wallboard. The Corning product works great and I spray the interior spaces with a borate and anti-freeze mix (glycol) that stops mold, dry rot, and even termites in their tracks, should a leak develop.


Were in hell did you get *that* idea?
You will probably be getting more
like it, since the anti-freeze is killing
more brain cells all of the time.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Phillip Marsh said:


> Be sure to use mold resistant tape as well as wallboard. The Corning product works great and I spray the interior spaces with a borate and anti-freeze mix (glycol) that stops mold, dry rot, and even termites in their tracks, should a leak develop.


*I* have an idea.
Call your Board of Health, and
share this clever trick with them. :clap:


----------



## TMT (Aug 31, 2005)

XP Drywall (purple)


----------



## tuffplay (Sep 27, 2009)

*Sheet Rock*

I would use a good paint or sealer instead of purchasing mold resistant sheet rock which can be expensive, not to mention once it is attached via screws or nails, the mold resistant surface is no longer covering the entire sheet, thus it is still suseptible to mold.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

GOTWOOD said:


> you should go with a MR board, the denshield will cost more.


MR is greenboard, it is moisture resistant, not Mold resistant, not even sure if MR is available as it has been replaced with XP (barney board) it is Mold resistant as well as Moisture resistant.

The reason denshield will cost more than MR, is because it is a better product.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Phillip Marsh said:


> Be sure to use mold resistant tape as well as wallboard. The Corning product works great and* I spray the interior spaces with a borate and anti-freeze mix (glycol) that stops mold, dry rot, and even termites in their tracks, should a leak develop*.


Smoking crack is bad for you.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

tuffplay said:


> I would use a good paint or sealer instead of purchasing mold resistant sheet rock which can be expensive, not to mention once it is attached via screws or nails, the mold resistant surface is no longer covering the entire sheet, thus it is still suseptible to mold.


You might want to rethink this.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow, lots of great advice on this thread


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I always tried not to form opinions
without facts.
Guess I should rethink my position....


----------

